# Old 240sx article!?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I cant remember what magazine it was...might be Car and Driver but it had an article on a toyota supra(1200hp)...a 240sx w/ SR20(enonvativ shop car and some civic) i was just wondering if anyone knows what im talking about and would let me know what magazine it was. The article was about 1yr-2yrs old

thanks


----------

